# Speaking of diesel, what about an f250 7.3liter



## NUTT (Feb 21, 2005)

Any reviews on an f-250 diesel?


----------



## Duramax (Feb 21, 2005)

The 7.3 is a better motor than the new 6.0 in my opinion


----------



## t k (Feb 21, 2005)

I have an 02 f250 with a 7.3,love it so far.It has 51k now,hope to make it to 200k before its over.It has the leveling kit and new shocks so it rides better and a superchips microtuner.I normally average around 16mpg.I hope to improve that when I add the new exhaust and air intake,not to mention more power.The 6 liters are a bit quieter with more power than the 7.3,but the 7.3 has proven how durable it is ,not sure about the 6.0 yet.If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## tr21 (Feb 21, 2005)

*7.3 power sucker*

i owned a 99 7.3 250 4x2 auto.at a whole 16 mpg it was well worth the extra 5k for the diesel engine,put 120k on it with no problems.last year i went back to a cummins and 20-21mpg, should have traded the ford in when it was a year old.don't get me wrong i have always liked ford but when it comes to fuel economy they dont get it.i traded a 94 reg cab cummins in on that ford,after first week i called my salesman and asked if i could have my dodge back,he asked why and i said at 15.9mpg on a trip was a disgrace,his response was i now have a supercab.well i now have a crew cab and get over 4 mpg better than his supercab.now i know you have been told about everyone getting 20+ out of a 7.3 don't believe it.all my driving is highway and power is about the same unless your hauling a big big trailer i don't think you'll notice the difference.sorry about going on so long.


----------



## Mike E Phillips (Feb 21, 2005)

I just bought a 2005 F-250 CC  Lariat- FX4 4X4  PDS ,with the 6.0 It's buy far the best truck I have own so far,and I buy a new ford truck every 2-3 years this one may be around for a lone time. The 6.0 has better power than the 7.3 and it will out pull the 7.3  I am getting 13.5 mpg in town and around 18 mpg on the long haul if I keep my foot out of it  I was told ford F-250 PSD will have a 6.4 in  them 2007


----------

